# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  لايصح حديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مات مسموما-منقول-

## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

لا يصح أن النبي  أكل أو وضع في فمه الشريف السم يوم خيبر وكان السبب في موته  صلى الله عليه وسلم
فالحديث ضعيف الأسانيد ومخالف للقرآن الكريم و للأحاديث الصحيحة

يقول ### أحمد الأقطش حفظه الله مانصه
كما في موقع (ملتقى أهل الحديث)
 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على مَن لا نبيّ بعده، وعلى آله وصحبه ومَن اتبع هديه،،

... وبعد ،، 
 فقد تكلّم العلماء في وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه مات مسموماً استناداً إلى عدد من الروايات. وقد بحثتُ عمَّن تناول هذه الأحاديث وحكم عليها، فلم أظفر بما يروي الغليل. وعمدة مَن يقول بهذا الرأي هو الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري عن أم المؤمنين عائشة، وله شاهد مِمَّا يُروى عن أم مبشر، وشاهد مِمَّا يُروى عن أم سلمة. وإليك البيان:

   = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

أولاً: حديث عائشة 

   ((كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في مرضه الذي مات فيه: "يا عائشة، ما أزال أجد ألم الطعام الذي أكلتُ بخيبر، فهذا أوان وجدتُ انقطاع أبهري من ذلك السم")).

التخريــــج:

   - أخرجه البخاري (4165) تعليقاً، فقال: "وقال يونس، عن الزهري: قال عروة: قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها". 
 - وأخرجه الإسماعيلي (تغليق التعليق 2/431) عن محمد بن أحمد بن سعيد البزاز، والبزار (تغليق التعليق 2/432) عن أحمد بن منصور، والحاكم (المستدرك 4393) من طريق يوسف بن موسى المروزي، وابن حجر (تغليق التعليق 2/431) من طريق أبي بكر بن أبي داود. 
 أربعتهم (البزاز، وابن منصور، وابن موسى، وابن أبي داود): عن أحمد بن صالح، عن عنبسة بن خالد، عن يونس بن يزيد.
 - وأخرجه موسى بن عقبة في المغازي (تغليق التعليق 2/432).

   وكلاهما (يونس، وموسى): عن ابن شهاب الزهري. إلا أن يونس أسنده فقال: "عن ابن شهاب قال: قال عروة: كانت عائشة تقول: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول"، وأرسله موسى فقال: "عن ابن شهاب قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم".

   نقد الحديث

   ** رواية البخاري ليست على شرطه في الصحيح، بل هي من المعلَّقات. وقد أوردها البخاري استئناساً لا احتجاجاً. ويا ليت أنّ المشايخ حفظهم الله أشاروا إلى ذلك.
 ** وهذا الحديث معلول بأربع علل:

   (1) تعارُض الوصل والإرسال: فقد رواه عن الزهري اثنان: يونس بن يزيد، وموسى بن عقبة. واختلفا: فوصل يونسُ السندَ، وأرسله موسى. 

   (2) تفرُّد عنبسة بن خالد: وهذا الراوي كما قال ابن حجر (تقريب التهذيب 1/432): "صدوق"، والبخاري لا يُخرج له منفرداً. قال ابن حجر (تهذيب التهذيب 277، 8/137): ((أخرج له البخاري مقروناً بغيره)). اهـ قال أحمد بن حنبل: ((ما لنا ولعنبسة! أي شيء خرج علينا من عنبسة! مَن روى عنه غير أحمد بن صالح؟)). اهـ وقال الساجي: ((رَوى عن يونس أحاديث انفرد بها عنه)). وهذا الحديث من جملتها، وقد حمَلَ البزّارُ وصْلَ الحديثِ على تفرُّد عنبسة.

   (3) تدليس الزهري: وقد ذكره ابن أبي حاتم في كتاب المدلسين (60)، ووضعه ابن حجر (طبقات المدلسين 102) في المرتبة الثالثة من المدلسين، وهم الذين لا يُقبل حديثهم إلاّ إذا صرّحوا بالسماع. وهو هنا لم يصرّح، بل قال: "قال عروة".

   (4) الانقطاع بين عروة وعائشة: فقد قال: "كانت عائشة تقول"، وعند البخاري: "قالت عائشة". وهذه الصيغة لا تدل على السماع، وقد نبّه الإمامُ أحمد إلى هذه العلة الدقيقة. فقد قيل له (الكفاية في علم الرواية 2/484): إن رجلاً قال: "عن عروة: قالت عائشة: يا رسول الله" و "عن عروة، عن عائشة" سواء. قال: ((كيف هذا سواء؟ ليس هذا بسواء)). هـ 

   وقال ابن رجب (شرح علل الترمذي 1/380): ((وأما رواية عروة "عن عائشة عن النبي"، وعروة "أن عائشة قالت للنبي"، فهذا هو القسم الثاني وهو الذي أنكر أحمد التسوية بينهما. والحفاظ كثيراً ما يذكرون مثل هذا ويعدونه اختلافاً في إرسال الحديث واتصاله، وهو موجود كثيراً في كلام أحمد وأبي زرعة وأبي حاتم والدارقطني، وغيرهم من الأئمة)). اهـ

ثانياً: حديث أم مبشر

   ((أن أم مبشر قالت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرضه الذي مات فيه: ما يتهم بك يا رسول الله؟ فإني لا أتهم بابني شيئاً إلا الشاة المسمومة التي أكل معك بخيبر. وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وأنا لا أتهم بنفسي إلا ذلك، فهذا أوان قطعت أبهري")).

التخريــج:

   - أخرجه عبد الرزاق في مصنفه (19815)، وأخرجه أبو داود (4515) عن مخلد بن خالد عنه.
 - وأخرجه أبو داود (4516) وكذلك الحاكم (المستدرك 4966) من طريق رباح بن زيد.
 كلاهما (عبد الرزاق، ورباح): عن معمر بن راشد، عن الزهري.

   واختُلف عن الزهري على أربعة أقوال:
 • عن الزهري، عن ابن كعب بن مالك مرسلاً: (عبد الرزاق في مصنفه).
 • عن الزهري، عن ابن كعب بن مالك، عن أبيه: (مخلد بن خالد عند أبي داود).
 • عن الزهري، عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك، عن أمه: (أحمد بن حنبل من طريق رباح عند أبي داود).
 • عن الزهري، عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك، عن أبيه، عن أم مبشر: (أحمد بن جعفر من طريق ابن حنبل عند الحاكم).

   نقد الحديث
 ** هذا السند اضطرب فيه الرواة، فلم يضبطوه مِن الزهري فما فوق. قال أبو داود: ((وربما حدَّث عبد الرزاق بهذا الحديث مرسلاً: عن معمر، عن الزهري، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وربما حدث به عن الزهري، عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك. وذكر عبد الرزاق أن معمراً كان يحدثهم بالحديث مرة مرسلاً فيكتبونه، ويحدثهم مرة به فيسنده فيكتبونه، وكلٌّ صحيح عندنا. قال عبد الرزاق: فلما قدم ابن المبارك على معمر، أسند له معمر أحاديث كان يوقفها)). اهـ

   قلتُ: أرجع أبو داود هذا الاختلاف إلى صنيع معمر نفسه، ولكن يظهر أن الرواة أيضاً مشتركون في هذا الاضطراب. فقد خالف رباحٌ عبدَ الرزاق: ففي رواية عبد الرزاق عن معمر أن شيخ الزهري هو ابن كعب، بينما في رواية رباح عن معمر أنه حفيد كعب وليس ابنه. ثم في رواية رباح عند أبي داود "عن أمه" يعني زوجة عبد الله بن كعب، وعند الحاكم "عن أبيه" يعني عبد الله بن كعب وليس كعباً نفسه! ثم عند عبد الرزاق وأبي داود من طريقه ومن طريق رباح أيضاً: "أن أم مبشر" هكذا مرسلاً. لكنه عند الحاكم موصول: "عن أبيه عن أم مبشر".

   فهذا الحديث وقع فيه أيضاً (تعارض الوصل والإرسال)، وهو بطريقيه (عبد الرزاق، ورباح) لا يصحّ.

   * فأما رواية عبد الرزاق: فمعلولة بثلاث علل:
 (1) تدليس الزهري: فقد عنعن وقال: ((عن ابن كعب)). 

   (2) الانقطاع بين الزهري وابن كعب: فقد قال أحمد بن صالح المصري (جامع التحصيل في أحكام المراسيل ص269): ((لم يسمع من عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك شيئاً، والذي يروي عنه هو عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك)). اهـ فهو يروي عن حفيد كعب لا ابنه.

   (3) الانقطاع بين ابن كعب وأم مبشر: فقد جاءت الرواية مرسلة: ((عن ابن كعب بن مالك: أن أم مبشر قالت)). وقد مرّ عليك أن ابن كعب المقصود هو حفيد كعب بن مالك، وهو لم يدرك أم مبشر ولم يسمع منها.

   ** وأما رواية رباح: فمعلولة بثلاث علل:
 (1) تدليس الزهري.

   (2) جهالة أم عبد الرحمن: جاء السند عند أبي داود ((عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك، عن أمه)). قال ابن الأعرابي: ((كذا قال "عن أمه"، والصواب "عن أبيه عن أم مبشر")). اهـ قلتُ: فقوله "كذا قال" دالٌّ على أن هذا هو السند كما ثبت في سنن أبي داود، وأن التعديل جاء في الإسناد النازل.

   (3) الانقطاع بين أم عبد الرحمن وأم مبشر: فقد جاء السند هكذا ((عن أمه أن أم مبشر دخَلَت)) ولم تعاصر أم عبد الرحمن هذه الواقعة ولا سمعتها من أم مبشر.

   ** أم مبشر ليست أم بشر
 .. تبقى علة أخرى تكشف بطلان هذه القصة وهو ما يتعلق بهذه الصحابية، لأن أم مبشر ليست هي أم الصحابي بشر بن البراء الذي مات من سُمّ الشاة، ولا علاقة لها به .. بل هي زوجة زيد بن حارثة!

   ذكرها ابن حبان (الثقات 1541، 3/459) فقال: ((أم مبشر: امرأة زيد بن حارثة)). اهـ ويوضح لك ابن حجر سبب اللبس فيقول (تهذيب التهذيب 2986، 12/505): ((أم مبشر الأنصارية: امرأة زيد بن حارثة .. زعم الدمياطي أن اسمها "جهينة بنت صيفي بن صخر"، وأنها زوجة البراء بن معرور أم ولديه بشر ومبشر. قال: وخلف عليها بعده زيد بن حارثة، كذا قال. وقد ذكر أبو جعفر الطبري وأبو علي بن السكن: أن اسم أم بشر بن البراء "خليدة بنت قيس بن ثابت بن مالك الأشجعية". وقال ابن عبد البر: أم بشر بنت البراء بن معرور، ويقال لها أم مبشر، اسمها "خليدة"، كذا قال. وكأنه أراد أن يكتب أم بشر بن البراء، ولعله من طغيان القلم. وقد اعترض عليه ابن فتحون. وذكر خليفة بن خياط: أن للبراء بن معرور بنتاً تسمى أم قيس، فالله تعالى أعلم)). اهـ

   قلتُ: فسبب اللبس لديهم بين "أم مبشر" و "أم بشر" هو أن المرأة التي وردت في حديثنا هذا دعاها الزهري "أم مبشر" وجعلها أم بشر بن البراء. في حين أن "أم مبشر" هي زوجة زيد بن حارثة، فأرادوا التوفيق بين هذه وتلك! 

   وإنما التبس عليهم الأمر لأن هناك مرأة من آل البراء بن معرور اسمها "أم بشر"، فظنوا أنها زوجته أم بشر ابنه. ولكن "أم بشر" هي بنت البراء وليست زوجته، أي أنها أخت بشر لا أمه. ذكرها ابن حبان (الثقات 1540، 3/459) فقال: ((أم بشر بنت البراء بن معرور)). اهـ وقال ابن حجر (الإصابة 11907، 8/175): ((أم بشر: بنت البراء بن معرور. تقدم نسبها في ترجمة والدها وفي ترجمة أخيها بشر)). اهـ 

   ** القصة في مرض كعب لا مرض الرسول
 وهم الزهري فأدخل قصة مرض كعب بن مالك في قصة مرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم! وقد روى الزهري مرض كعب بذات الإسناد.

   وأصل القصة ذكرها ابن حجر فقال (الإصابة 11907، 8/175): ((روى الزهري، عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك، عن أبيه قال: "لما حضرت كعباً الوفاة، أتته أم بشر بنت البراء بن معرور قالت: يا أبا عبد الرحمن، إن لقيت أبي فاقرأه مني السلام. فقال: لعمر الله يا أم بشر، لنحن أشغل من ذلك! فقالت: أما سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول: (إن أرواح المؤمنين نسمة تسرح في الجنة حيث تشاء وإن نسمة الفاجر في سجين؟) قال: بلى. قالت: هو ذاك". أخرجه ابن منده، من رواية الحارث بن فضيل، عن الزهري عنه، قال: رواه يونس والزبيدي، عن الزهري فقال: أبو مبشر. وقال أبو نعيم: اختلف أصحاب بن إسحاق عن الزهري عنه، فمنهم من قال "أم بشر" ومنهم من قال "أم مبشر")). اهـ

   فأنت ترى أن هذا الحديث معلول لا يصحّ:
 - فسنده منقطع بتدليس الزهري
 - والرواة فوق الزهري مختلف فيهم
 - وأم عبد الرحمن مجهولة الحال
 - وهناك انقطاع بينها وبين أم مبشر
 - وأم مبشر هي زوجة زيد بن حارثة وليست زوجة البراء بن معرور
 - وأن القصة وقعت مع كعب بن مالك لا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

   = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

ثالثاً: حديث أم سلمة:

   ((يا رسول الله لا يزال يصيبك كل عام وجع من الشاة المسمومة التي أكلت. قال: "ما أصابني شيء منها إلا وهو مكتوب عليَّ وآدم في طينته")).

التخريــج:
 - أخرجه ابن ماجه (3546) والطبراني (مسند الشاميين 1507) من طريق يحيى بن عثمان.
 - وأخرجه الفريابي (القدر 377) عن مالك بن سليمان.
 كلاهما (يحيى، ومالك): عن بقية بن الوليد، عن أبي بكر العنسي، عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب ومحمد بن يزيد، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر قال: قالت أم سلمة.

   نقد الحديث
 هذا الإسناد لا يصحّ وهو معلول بثلاث علل:
 (1) تدليس بقية بن الوليد: بقية بن الوليد مدلّس مشهور ذكره ابن حجر في المرتبة الرابعة من المدلسين (117) وقال: ((وكان كثير التدليس عن الضعفاء والمجهولين)). اهـ وهو يروي أحاديث مناكير عن الثقات، فكيف بالضعفاء! روى الترمذي في سننه (السنن 2203) عن الإمام البخاري، عن أحمد بن الحسن، عن أحمد بن حنبل قال: ((لبقية أحاديث مناكير عن الثقات)). اهـ 

   (2) جهالة أبي بكر العنسي: شيخ بقية في هذا الحديث هو أبو بكر العنسي. قال ابن عدي (تهذيب الكمال 7264، 33/154): ((مجهول، له أحاديث مناكير عن الثقات)). وقال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد: ((ضعيف)).

   (3) الانقطاع بين ابن عمر وأم سلمة: فالسند مرسَل ففيه ((عن ابن عمر قال: قالت أم سلمة)). وقد مرَّ عليك في الحديث الأول ((قال عروة: قالت عائشة)) كيف أن الإمام أحمد لم يحكم لهذه الصيغة بالاتصال
مخالفة كتاب الله 
هذه الأحاديث على ما بها من علل، تخالف قوله تعالى: ((يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ وَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ) [المائدة 67]. 
قال الطبري: ((ويعنـي بقوله "والله يعصمك من الناس": يـمنعك من أن ينالوك بسوء)). اهـ وقال الزمخشري: ((المراد: أنه يعصمه من القتل)). اهـ وقال الرازي: ((المراد: يعصمه من القتل)). اهـ وقال ابن كثير: ((ومن عصمة الله لرسوله: حفظه له من أهل مكة وصناديدها ... وكلما هَمَّ أحد من المشركين وأهل الكتاب بسوء، كاده الله وردَّ كيده عليه .. ولمَّا سمه اليهود في ذراع تلك الشاة بخيبر، أعلمه الله به وحماه منه)). اهـ 
وهنا سؤال: إن كانت العصمة المرادة في الآية هي العصمة من القتل، فكيف ورَد إمكان قتله عليه الصلاة والسلام في قوله تعالى (وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِن مَّاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَن يَنقَلِبْ عَلَىَ عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَن يَضُرَّ اللّهَ شَيْئاً وَسَيَجْزِي اللّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ) [آل عمران : 144]؟ 
والجواب: أن آية آل عمران إنما نزلت في غزوة أحد بإجماع المفسرين، بينما آية المائدة من أواخر ما نزل من القرآن. 
قال ابن كثير في تفسير آية المائدة: ((والصحيح أن هذه الآية مدنية، بل هي مِن أواخر ما نزل بها)). اهـ 
وقال الفخر الرازي: ((سؤال: وهو أنه كيف يجمع بين ذلك وبين ما رُوي أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام شج وجهه يوم أحُد وكسرت رباعيته؟ والجواب من وجيهن: 
 0 أحدهما: أن المراد يعصمه من القتل، وفيه التنبيه على أنه يجب عليه أن يحتمل كل ما دون النفس من أنواع البلاء، فما أشد تكليف الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام. 
 0 وثانيها: أنها نزلت بعد يوم أحد)). اهـ 
الخلاصــــة
 يتضح أن قوله تعالى (أفإن مات أو قتل) كان في أوائل القرآن المدني، وأما قوله تعالى (والله يعصمك من الناس) كان في أواخره. وبالتالي، فآية العصمة قطعية الثبوت والدلالة في عصمته صلى الله عليه وسلم من القتل. 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = 
مخالفة صحيح السنة 
هذه الأحاديث لم تخالف فقط القرآن، بل خالفت أيضاً الأحاديث الصحيحة التي وردت في قصة الشاة المسمومة يوم خيبر، وهي الأحاديث التي اتفق البخاري ومسلم على صحتها. 
(*) ففي حديث أبي هريرة الذي أخرجه البخاري (5441) والنسائي (11355) وأحمد (9826) والبيهقي (الدلائل 1609) وغيرهم، أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سأل اليهود: (("هل جعلتم في هذه الشاة سماً؟" فقالوا: نعم. فقال: "ما حملكم على ذلك؟" فقالوا: أردنا إن كنتَ كذاباً نستريح منك، وإن كنت نبياً لم يضرك)). اهـ 

(*) وفي حديث أنس بن مالك الذي أخرجه البخاري (2474) ومسلم (2190) وأبو داود (4508) والبيهقي (السنن 15785) وغيرهم، أن النبي لما سأل المرأة اليهودية قالت: (("أردتُ لأقتلك". قال: "ما كان الله ليسلطك على ذاك")). اهـ 
فأكل - بأبي هو وأمّي - من هذه الشاة، فلم يضرّه شيء، وأخبر المرأة أن الله حفظه من القتل. وهكذا ردّ الله كيد اليهود وعصم نبيّه صلوات الله عليه. فكيف يُترَك قطعيُّ القرآن وصحيحُ السنة، ويُحتجّ بأحاديث غير صحيحة؟ ناهيكَ عن أن الفترة بين هذه الوليمة بخيبر وبين وفاة النبي قرابة الثلاث سنين، فأيُّ سُمّ ذاك الذي يفتك بصاحبه بعد هذه المدة البعيدة! 
قال النووي في شرح مسلم (14/179): ((وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما كان الله ليسلطك على ذاك" أو قال: "عليَّ"، فيه بيان عصمته صلى الله عليه وسلم من الناس كلهم كما قال الله: "والله يعصمك من الناس". وهي معجزة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سلامته من السم المهلك لغيره)). اهـ

- وقال ابن كثير في تفسيره (المائدة 67): ((ولمَّا سمه اليهود في ذراع تلك الشاة بخيبر، أعلمه الله به وحماه منه)). اهـ 

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم 
*
**

*

----------


## سويد بن قيس

بارك الله فيك

----------


## السكران التميمي

عفواً.. ولكن الموضوع يحتاج تأنٍ أكثر في العرض.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> بارك الله فيك


وفيك أخي الكريم  وجزاك الله خيرا




> عفواً.. ولكن الموضوع يحتاج تأنٍ أكثر في العرض.


شكرا على مرورك

----------


## السكران التميمي

*الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، ثم أما بعد..*

*فقد اطلعت على كلام الأخ (أحمد) حول إبطاله لهذا الموضوع ومحاولته تكذيبه ورده، وما أورده في ذلك من أدلة واهية وعلل قاصرة لا تسعفه إطلاقاً، مع ما قرره من أمور هي خلاف المعروف المعلوم لدى أهل الحديث وعلماءه.*
*وسأكتفي في الوقت الحالي بنقد كلامه حول الحديث الأول فقط؛ على أن ييسر الله التعليق على باقي كلامه إن شاء الله تعالى.. فأقول مستعيناً بالله:*

*-* *قد علق البخاري هذا الحديث بصيغته الجازمة في موضعين من صحيحه رحمه الله، أولهما: في [كتاب المغازي.. باب مرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ووفاته]، وثانيهما: في [كتاب الطب.. باب ما يذكر في سم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم].*
*وهذا يسقط قول الأخ أنه أوردها استئناساً لا احتجاجاً.*

*ولا يجهل أحد من أهل العلم بالحديث ومصطلحه العارفون به أن تعليقات الإمام البخاري التي أتت بصيغة الجزم تعادل في الصحة والاحتجاج أحاديثه المسندة.*

*-* *وقد وصله غير ما واحد من أئمة الحديث ورواته، فقد رواه الحاكم في (المستدرك رقم 4393) ومن طريقه البيهقي في (السنن الكبرى رقم 19501) وفي (دلائل النبوة ج7/ص172)، والبزار في (المسند ج18/ص149)، والإسماعيلي كما في التغليق، وابن حجر في (تغليق التعليق ج2/ص162).. كلهم من رواية يونس عن الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها به.. وهذا الوجه هو المحفوظ من رواية هذا الحديث.*

*وقد أخطأ من جعل مخالفة موسى بن عقبة هي مخالفة لنفس هذا الوجه.. بل ما روى موسى إلا رواية جابر رضي الله عنه للقصة من طريق الزهري، وذلك في (المغازي ص254) حيث رواها عن الزهري مرسلا منقطعاً.. وهذه الرواية شاهدة للحديث معنا كما سيأتي بإذن الله.. وعليه = فلا يحسن جعل طريق موسى علة يضعف بها الحديث ويرد.. فلا وجه للمخالفة هنا. فتنبه*
*ويؤيد كلامي هذا ما قاله ابن حجر نفسه في (فتح الباري ج10/ص247) حيث قال:*
*(ووقع في مغازي موسى بن عقبة عن الزهري مرسلا: ما زلت أجد.. _ إلى أن قال: _ ومثله في الرواية المذكورة عند ابن سعد).. وسيأتيك في الشواهد رواية ابن سعد بإذن الله.*

*وقد وافق الإمام الذهبي الحاكم على تصحيح الحديث.. كما صححه ابن الجوزي في (تلبيس إبليس).. بل لم أر غيرك اعترض عليها!!*

*-* *ثم للحديث شواهد تؤيده.. ناهيك عن أصله الذي في الصحيحين.*
*·* *فله شاهد بنحوه جداً من حديث أبي سلمة مرسلة؛ أخرجه: أبو داود في (السنن رقم 4512)، والدارمي في (السنن رقم 67).. ووصلها المطرز في (فوائده رقم 233)، وابن عدي في (كامله) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.. والمرسل أصح.*
*·* *وله شاهد أيضاً من حديث جابر بن عبد الله؛ وابن عباس، وأبي هريرة رضي الله عنهم؛ أخرجها: ابن سعد في (الطبقات ج2/ص202).. وأخرج رواية جابر مرسلة منقطعة موسى بن عقبة في (المغازي ص254) ومن طريقه البيهقي في (دلائل النبوة ج4/ص264).*
*·* *وله شاهد آخر من حديث ربيعة بن فروخ (ربيعة الرأي) مرسلاً عن يسار الشامي أبا هند الحجام الذي حجم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ أخرجه: ابن وهب في (الموطأ رقم 165) ومن طريقه أبو نعيم في (معرفة الصحابة).*
*·* *وله شاهدين مرسلين عند الحربي في (غريب الحديث) _ وقد جهدت في أن أقف عليهما فلم أوفق _ أولهما من رواية أبو رومان عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وثانيهما عن محمد بن علي عن لنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*·* *ومن شواهد الحديث القوية، والتي ضعفتها بغير دليل رحمك الله حديث بشر بن البراء وأمه، ولا أدري كيف أعللته بوجه واحد من أوجه روايته _ إن سلم تعليلك له _ وتركت عدة أوجه غيره روي الحديث بها؟!! فما كان يحسن منك هذا الصنيع.. والحديث ثابت، وانظر لزاماً تعليق الإمام أبو داود بعد روايته له.*
*·* *وله شاهد مرسل من حديث عكرمة؛ أخرجه: النسائي في (الكبرى رقم 7556).*

*وعلى العموم: فكون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد تعرض لمحاولة تسميم، وأنه أخذ يلوك قطعة من اللحم الذي وضع السم فيه، وأنه تأثر بهذا السم فيما بعد = أمر لا ينكر، وورود ذلك وثبوته في الأحاديث والآثار أكثر من أن يحصى هنا.. وأقله أن هذا كثرة يفيد أن للقصة أصلا _ وهذا على سبيل التجوز والتنزل معك _.. كيف وقد رواها الإمام الشافعي محتجاً بها من رواية حرملة.*

*ثم ماذا ستقول في الحديث (المتفق عليه) من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه؛ والذي فيه: (فما زلت أعرفها في لهوات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم).. أم سترده وتضعفه كما رددت وضعفت غيره من أحاديث الصحيحين؟!!*
*قال الحافظ ابن حجر: (ومراد أنس = كان يعتريه المرض من تلك الأكلة أحياناً، وهو موافقٌ لقوله في حديث عائشة: "ما أزال أجد ألم الطعام.."). انتهى*

*وليس فيها أي معارضة للكتاب ولا للسنة كما تقول رحمك الله.. بل هذا من دلائل نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم لو تدبرت.*

*وقد كنت آثرت التطويل هنا في التوضيح، ولكن وجدت المشاغل قد منعتني من ذلك، وفيما ذكر كفاية بإذن الله تعالى لمن تدبر.*
*فافعلوا خيراً وصونوا أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن العبث بها.. فما هكذا تورد الإبل.*

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أنا لا أدري ماهو رد الأخ أحمد الأقطش  حفظه الله على كلامك  حفظك الله

ولكن فقط لا أرى تعارضا  بين قوله تعالى (والله يعصمك من الناس )وبين عدم تعرضهم له بعد إكمال الدين بالقتل
ولو كان ثمت تعارض لطرح قديما  أو على الأقل ضعف خبر مقتله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ولهذا قال سبحانه (أفإن مات أو قتل)  مما يدل دلالة قاطعة على إحتمال مو ته صلى الله عليه وسلم مقتولا كغيره من الأنبياء
 وأما قول  أن  الآية  نزلت متأخرة
فمثل هذا لا أعتقد أنه  مما يصح نسخه  أولا
ثانيا الذي أعتقده  أنها آية عامة والآخرى خاصة

وأما حديث (ما كان الله ليسلطك على ذاك)
فالمعنى يحتمل أن  الله أعلمه أنه لم يكتمل دينه بعد ولن تكون هي ولا غيرها سببا في موته  قبل  أن يتم الله نوره 

و أما قول
(  وبين وفاة النبي قرابة الثلاث سنين، فأيُّ سُمّ ذاك الذي يفتك بصاحبه بعد هذه المدة البعيدة!  )
فأقول:  لقد شاهدت من هو متأثر بلدغة  ثعبان بعد ثلاثين سنة تقريبا أو أكثر كما أخبرني صاحب الحادثة نفسه

أما بالنسبة لحديث الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة 
فلو لا أني مشغول جدا هذه الفتره لجمعت طرقه وشواهده وأبديت ما فتح الله به علي
كما فعل الأخ التميمي 
ولكن ليت الأخ أحمد يكمل الحوار مع الأخ  التميمي

بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم

وجزاك الله خيرا
 ياشيخ أبا عصام على تفاعلك الطيب وكثر من أمثالك


.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم.
بخصوص حديث عائشة حسب:
قال الأخ أحمد:



> ** وهذا الحديث معلول بأربع علل:
> (1) تعارُض الوصل والإرسال: فقد رواه عن الزهري اثنان: يونس بن يزيد، وموسى بن عقبة. واختلفا: فوصل يونسُ السندَ، وأرسله موسى.


وهذا مناقش بأمرين:
الأول: أن لا تعارض مؤثرًا هاهنا من أوجه:
أحدها: ما ذكر الأخ السكران،
ثانيها: أن يونس أقوى وأصح حديثًا عن الزهري من موسى بن عقبة، فلا يصح إثبات التعارض بتقابل روايتيهما،
ثالثها: أن الزهري إمام مكثر يحتمل عنه تعدد الأسانيد، ويحتمل ثبوت أوجه عنه في مثل هذا.
الثاني: أن تعارض الوصل والإرسال ليس علة بمفرده، ولا أراه يصح أن يعدَّ في العلل الواقعة في حديثٍ ما: "تعارض الوصل والإرسال"، أو "تعارض الوقف والرفع".
والتعارض إنما يعلل به حال رجحان الاضطراب فيه، وللأئمة فيما سوى ذلك طرائق معروفة للترجيح.



> (2) تفرُّد عنبسة بن خالد: وهذا الراوي كما قال ابن حجر (تقريب التهذيب 1/432): "صدوق"، والبخاري لا يُخرج له منفرداً. قال ابن حجر (تهذيب التهذيب 277، 8/137): ((أخرج له البخاري مقروناً بغيره)). اهـ قال أحمد بن حنبل: ((ما لنا ولعنبسة! أي شيء خرج علينا من عنبسة! مَن روى عنه غير أحمد بن صالح؟)). اهـ وقال الساجي: ((رَوى عن يونس أحاديث انفرد بها عنه)). وهذا الحديث من جملتها، وقد حمَلَ البزّارُ وصْلَ الحديثِ على تفرُّد عنبسة.


هذه علة جيدة، وفيها مناقشتان:
الأولى: أن الأخ نقل ما يدل على جرح عنبسة وعدم احتمال تفرده، وترك بقية الأقوال فيه، وفيها إفادة اختصاصه بيونس (ابن أخيه، عنده كتبه)، وتقديمه على بعض الرواة غيره (الليث ووهب الله بن راشد)، قال الذهبي -في تاريخ الإسلام (13/327)-: (قال أبو داود: "عنبسة أحب إلينا من الليث"، كأنه يعني في يونس بن يزيد خاصة).
وكل هذا يشير إلى احتمال مفاريد عنبسة عن عمِّه يونس، ويدل عليه تصرف البخاري في تعليقه هذا الحديث عمَّن فوق عنبسة مجزومًا به في موضعين، وتبويبه في صحيحه بمفاده.
وإنما لم يسنده البخاري لأنه ليس على شرطه التام في الصحة (حيث أسند من روايات عنبسة ما توبع عليه فقط)، إلا أنه علَّق هذا الحديث من مفاريد عنبسة دلالةً على صحته -وإن لم يبلغ شرطه في صحيحه-.
وفي كون عنبسةَ يُتابع في عددٍ من الأحاديث عن يونس، ويونسَ يتابع في عددٍ من مرويات عنبسة عنه، ويخرج البخاري ذلك في صحيحه= في هذا دلالة على كونه كان يضبط حديث يونس.
وللتنبيه، فهذا لا يعني أنه ليس له أخطاء عنه، إلا أن الكلام في مفاريده التي لم يخالَف فيها، ولم يخالَف فيها من كان فوقه في الإسناد، ولم يكن فيها نكارة.
الثانية: أن الأخ حمل قول البزار: (وهذا الحديث لا نعلم رواه عن يونس إلا عنبسة) على أنه في وصل الحديث، ولعله تبع ابن حجر في ذلك -كما في الفتح (8/131)-، وليس في كلمة البزار ما يدل على ذلك -فيما يظهر-.



> (3) تدليس الزهري: وقد ذكره ابن أبي حاتم في كتاب المدلسين (60)، ووضعه ابن حجر (طبقات المدلسين 102) في المرتبة الثالثة من المدلسين، وهم الذين لا يُقبل حديثهم إلاّ إذا صرّحوا بالسماع. وهو هنا لم يصرّح، بل قال: "قال عروة".


وفي هذه المقطع مناقشات:
الأولى: أن تدليس الزهري ليس بعلة بهذا الإطلاق -على الصحيح-، وقد صحح له الأئمة مئات الأحاديث لم يصرح فيها بسماعه، وإنما يتوقف في حديثه لهذه العلة إذا ثبت تدليسه فيه.
الثانية: أنه على التسليم بكونه مدلسًا، فمن المعروف من قرائن قبول رواية المدلس: أن يروي عن شيخ له اختصَّ به وأكثر من حديثه، و(الزهري عن عروة) أوضح مثال على ذلك.
الثالثة: أنه ليس لابن أبي حاتم كتاب اسمه (كتاب المدلسين)!!



> (4) الانقطاع بين عروة وعائشة: فقد قال: "كانت عائشة تقول"، وعند البخاري: "قالت عائشة". وهذه الصيغة لا تدل على السماع، وقد نبّه الإمامُ أحمد إلى هذه العلة الدقيقة. فقد قيل له (الكفاية في علم الرواية 2/484): إن رجلاً قال: "عن عروة: قالت عائشة: يا رسول الله" و "عن عروة، عن عائشة" سواء. قال: ((كيف هذا سواء؟ ليس هذا بسواء)). هـ 
> وقال ابن رجب (شرح علل الترمذي 1/380): ((وأما رواية عروة "عن عائشة عن النبي"، وعروة "أن عائشة قالت للنبي"، فهذا هو القسم الثاني وهو الذي أنكر أحمد التسوية بينهما. والحفاظ كثيراً ما يذكرون مثل هذا ويعدونه اختلافاً في إرسال الحديث واتصاله، وهو موجود كثيراً في كلام أحمد وأبي زرعة وأبي حاتم والدارقطني، وغيرهم من الأئمة)). اهـ


في هذا نوع خلط:
فكلام الإمام أحمد إنما كان في قضية أخرى، ولا يصح الجمود على ظواهر الألفاظ، بحيث إنه كلما جاء: (قالت عائشة) جعلناه منقطعًا! بل العبرة بما يفيده اللفظ ويعطيه من معنى.
الصيغ التي حكم عليها الإمام أحمد بالانقطاع -وبيَّن ذلك ابن رجب- هي: 
(عن عروة، قالت عائشة: يا رسول الله...)، 
و(عروة، أن عائشة قالت للنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:...).
وهذا واضحٌ جدًّا في أن عروة يحكي أمرًا وقع في عهد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ويحكي قصَّة وحوارًا بين عائشة والنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وهو أمر لم يدركه عروة جزمًا؛ فكان لأجل ذلك منقطعًا.
وعند مراجعة صيغ الحديث الذي بين أيدينا؛ نجدها: 
(قال عروة: قالت عائشة -رضي الله عنها-: كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول...)، 
و(قال عروة: كانت عائشة -رضي الله عنها- تقول: كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول...)،
و(عن عروة, عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها-، قالت: كان يقول في مرضه -تعني: النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم-...).
وكل هذه الصيغ صريحة في تحمل عروة عن عائشة، وتحمل عائشة عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وذلك صحيح متصل.
ويراجع مبحث (الرواية عن الشخص والرواية لقصته) من (الاتصال والانقطاع) للشيخ إبراهيم اللاحم (ص31-47).
ومثل هذا لا يخفى على الإمام البخاري في جلالته وتقدُّمه في هذا العلم، واختصاصه وبراعته في فنون الاتصال والانقطاع، ولم يكن ينبغي استدراكه عليه.

سؤال للأخ السكران: إلامَ كان عزوك لما عزوتَ إلى مغازي موسى بن عقبة؟ وفقك الله.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

جزاك الله خيرا ياشيخ محمد بن عبد الله 
وبارك فيك وفي علمك
لدي ملاحظة على قول الأخ أحمد الأقطش حفظه  الله
وهي قوله 



> ثالثاً: حديث أم سلمة:
> ((يا رسول الله لا يزال يصيبك كل عام وجع من الشاة المسمومة التي أكلت. قال: "ما أصابني شيء منها إلا وهو مكتوب عليَّ وآدم في طينته")).
> 
> التخريــج:
> - أخرجه ابن ماجه (3546) والطبراني (مسند الشاميين 1507) من طريق يحيى بن عثمان.
> - وأخرجه الفريابي (القدر 377) عن مالك بن سليمان.
> كلاهما (يحيى، ومالك): عن بقية بن الوليد، عن أبي بكر العنسي، عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب ومحمد بن يزيد، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر قال: قالت أم سلمة.
> 
> نقد الحديث
> ...


فلدي تعليقات
 أولا :
حول تدليس بقية  فهو لم يعنعن في طريق يحيى بن عثمان- المشهورة- عنه 
ثانيا:
أبو بكر العنسي ضعفه ليس بشديد وهو من يُحتمل حديثه في الشواهد
فابن عدي لم ينكر عليه سوى نكارة أحاديث له عن ثقات  وقال عنه مجهول 
والله أعلم
ثالثا 
الإنقطاع بين ابن عمر وأم سلمة بعيد ولا مقارنة بين عروة وابن عمر في قولهما( قال )
بغض النظر عن  هل هي إنقطاع  بين عروة وعائشة رضي الله عنها أم لا

فالذي يظهر أن الحديث صحيح بشواهده

ملاحظة :
 الحديث هذا ليس كالحديثين الذين قبله 
   فلا يصح جعله شاهدا على موته صلى الله عليه وسلم بسبب السم وإنما الفظ فيه عام 
وإنما هو شاهد لما صح من أنه أكل من سم  الشاة وتضرر من ذلك  و كونه مكتوب  في الأزل وكل ذلك لا خلاف فيه .


.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

وإياك، وفيك بارك الله.
لم أنتبه إلى أن الأخ أحمد حكم بالانقطاع هنا أيضًا؛ جمودًا على لفظ (قالت) الذي جاء في كلام الإمام أحمد.
وبالنسبة لشيخ بقية؛ فإنه مجهول -كما حكم ابن عدي وغيره-، ورواية بقية عن المجاهيل منكرة ضعيفة ليست بشيء -كما حكم الأئمة-.
فكيف إذا كان ذلك المجهول متتبَّعًا من ابن عدي، ووجده يروي مناكير عن الثقات؟
وقد احتمل ابنُ حجر احتمالاً في تعيين ذلك المجهول، لكنه يبقى ضعيفًا على كل حال -أعني: شيخ بقية-.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> نقد الحديث!
> 
> مخالفة كتاب الله! 
> هذه الأحاديث على ما بها من علل، تخالف قوله تعالى: ((يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ وَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ) [المائدة 67]. 
> وهنا سؤال: إن كانت العصمة المرادة في الآية هي العصمة من القتل، فكيف ورَد إمكان قتله عليه الصلاة والسلام في قوله تعالى (وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِن مَّاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَن يَنقَلِبْ عَلَىَ عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَن يَضُرَّ اللّهَ شَيْئاً وَسَيَجْزِي اللّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ) [آل عمران : 144]؟ 
> مخالفة صحيح السنة !!!


طَّيِّب: هذا الكلام كله ربما يلزم - عندك - كل من فهم من تلك الأحاديث التي تولَّيَت كبر إساقطها = أن النبي مات مسمومًا !
فماذا يكون جوابك لو أن خصمك يصحح تلك الأحاديث غير أنه لا يراها صريحة على كون النبي قد مات مسمومًا ؟!
ولقد نظرت في مواقف صاحب هذا المقال إزاء نقده جملة من صحاح الأخبار - وأكثرها ثابت في الصحيح - فبدا لي الآتي:
المشكلة عند أخينا الأقطش: أنه يعمد أولا في نقده إلى مخالفة كل حديث إلى العقل والذوق ! فإن لم يجد ! زعم مخالفته للقرآن ! فإن لم يجد ! ادعى مخالفته للسنة الصحيحة ! وربما جمع بين تلك الأمور جميعًا كما في هذا الحديث وغيره ! 
ثم بحث في سنده عن تلك العلل القوادح - في نظره - ريثما يتم له من الأمر ما أراد !
وليته يسلك هذا السبيل في تضعيف الأحاديث الضعيفة بحق !
وإنما هو متخصص في نقد أحاديث الصحيحين وحسب ! 
والسؤال هنا : لماذا هو مغرم بنقد تلك الأحاديث التي يكاد يكون غير مسبوق بالغمز منها فضلا عن إضجاعها أرضًا ثم الإجهاز عليها !
والجواب بدون مواربة: أن كثيرا من تلك الأحاديث قد نعاها على المحدثين وجهابذة الإسلام = شراذم من أئمة البدع والانحراف من السابقين واللاحقين حتى أولئك العصرانيين والعلمانيين !
فرأى أخونا الأقطش: أنه لا يتم درء شبهات هؤلاء الناعقين الناعين على الإسلام = إلا بإسقاط تلك الأحاديث الصحيحة - الـمُنْتَقدة - من قائمة التعويل عليها ولو كان مقامها في قلب الصحيحين !
ولذلك تراه في غير موضع: يُهوِّن من شأن دعوى اتفاق - ولا أقول إجماع - النقاد على صحة أحاديث الصحيحين مطلقا أو في الجملة !
راجع له ( المشاركة /رقم /31 ) على هذا الرابط:
_استفسار حول ما ضعّفه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله من أحاديث الصحيحين_ 
والغريب: أنه يَدِجُّ - يعني: يسعى - إلى انتقاد تلكم الأحاديث التي انتقدها قبله صناديد العقلانيين والعصرانيين وأذنابهم ! ويذر تلك الردود والرعود لأئمة هذا الزمان الذين أتوا بها على بنيان تخريفات القوم من القواعد حتى سقط عليهم السقف من فوقهم ! وأتتْهم سهام الانتصار للإسلام من حيث لا يشعرون !
بل تراه في انتقاده بعض تلك الأحاديث: يُردِّد ذات الشبهات التي رام بها جماعة من أغمار الدهماء أن يدرأوا بها في نحر أئمة الإسلام ! وغفلوا عن أن تلك السهام الطائشة سرعان ما ترتدُّ إلى راميها في عجلة لتصيبَ مَقَاتِله !
راجع له ( المشاركة/رقم/5) على هذا الرابط: 
_مرفوع أم موقوف: طواف سليمان على نسائه؟_ 
وهناك تجده يقول بالحرف: 






> خامساً: منافاة القصة للمعقول !





> وهذا جليٌّ في أن إتيان الرجل - يعني به سليمان عليه السلام - لهذا العدد الهائل من النساء في ليلة واحدة يتنافى مع طبيعة الأشياء: 
> (1) فليلة واحدة فقط غير كفيلة بوطء تسعين بل سبعين بل ستين امرأة، مهما طالت المدة من المغرب إلى الفجر!
> 
> (2) أن فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها تتعارض مع ما تنسبه هذه القصة لسليمان عليه السلام من فحولية غير معقولة!


وربما يطيش بك العجب إذا علمتَ أن ذلك النقد السخيف هو بعينه ما فاه به إسماعيل منصور - ذلك الدكتور البيطري الخاسر - قديما في كتابه المشئوم : ( (تبصير الأمة بحقيقة السنة ) ؟!! 

وقد أقام عليه المحدث الناقد أبو إسحاق الحويني سرادق العزاء ! وقيَّد رقبته بسلاسل البراهين القاطعة للأفيكة والتهجُّم بلا امتراء ! وما تركه إلا وأداجه تشخب دمًا !  

وقد أفرد للإجهاز على عقاربه كتابًا بعنوان : ( الجهد الوفير في الرد على البيطري نافخ الكير ). ولخَّص مُهِمَّاته في تقريظه ( لصلاح الأمة / للعفاني ) . 

ومن لطيف قوله هناك وهو يردُّ على ذلك البيطري نحو ما ردَّده الأخ الأقطش بشأن طواف سليمان - عليه السلام - على نسائه في ليلة واحدة :  

قال: ( والحق يقال: أن الرجل- يعني البيطري - تعامل مع النص بغباء شديد ! فهذا ( العِنِّين ! ) يقيس قدرات نبي من أنبياء الله بقدراته ! ويلفت الأنظار إلى الاعتراض الذي أورده ! برغم ضحالته وتفاهته ! 

فأي نكارة أن يكون في مقدور نبي أن يجامع مئة امرأة في ليلة واحدة، إذا كان مُؤيَّدًا من قِبَل الله تعالى ومُعانًا على ذلك ! ولا زال العجز في إتيان النساء معرة عند بني آدم، والقدرة على ذلك من تمام الرجولة وكمال الفحولة. 

وللأنبياء - عليهم السلام - تمام الكمالات، فلا ينكر على من أمكنه الله تعالى من رقاب الجن والطير = أن يكون له هذا الشئ اليسير الذي هو موجود الآن عند بعض بني آدم ؟! ) 

ثم نعود للأخ الأقطش ونقول: سبق وقد نهيناك عن سلوك ذلك السبيل المتهوِّر في نقد صحاح الأخبار فيما أنت غير مسبوق به من أحد ! كما نصحناك في حديث الجساسة وغيره. 

ثم إنك الآن : عمدتَ إلى تضعييف حديث ليس لك في الغمز منه سلف صالح ! بل عَمَلُ كثير من النقاد على تصحيحه والاعتداد به . وهو إن شاء الله حديث ثابت بشواهده. 

وما حملك على ما حملك على النيل منه: إلا ما صرَّحتَ أنت به في مكان آخر فقلتَ:  






> قرأتُ في عدة مواقع غير إسلامية هجوماً عنيفاً على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن اليهود تمكنوا من إزهاق روحه وأن الله تخلى عنه فلم يعصمه كما وعده. ويسوقون هذه الأحاديث وأقوال العلماء المؤيدين لهذا الكلام!





> 





> 


 
راجع له المشاركة ( رقم/28) من هذا الرابط: 

_الله عصم الرسول .. فهل مات مسموماً؟_ 

وقبل ذلك قال في ( المشاركة/رقم/21) على الرابط المذكور: 



> لكنني لم أجد الأمر نفسه عند إخواننا الشيعة [هكذا يقول: إخواننا !!! ] بل وجدتُ الاعتقاد السائد بينهم أن النبي مات مسموماً على يد عائشة وحفصة! ووجدتُ هذا الموضوع رائجاً في عدد من المنتديات الشيعية، وألِّفَت فيه الكتب وعُبِّئ به الوجدان، وازدادت الفجوة النفسية اتساعاً وازدادت الحواجز النفسية صلابة! فإذا كان شعار المسلمين في هذه المرحلة هو الحوار والتقارب والوحدة، فالأولى بنا أن نناقش هذه الأمور بعقلانية وموضوعية وأن نزيح هذه العوائق من طريقنا، وأن نواجه أنفسنا لا أن نظل أسرى الشحن التاريخي.










> 


فكانت تلك الأمور : هي التي دفعتْ صاحبنا إلى إسقاط هذا الحديث البتة ! كيما يدرأ عن الإسلام شبهات اليهود والشيعة ! فكان حاله كما قال ابنُ إدريس الـمُطَّلِبي: 
رَامَ نَفْعَاً فضرَّ مِنْ غَيْرِ قصْدِ ** وَمِنَ البرِّ مَا يَكُونُ عُقُوقَا !! 

ومن بواعث غبطة العصرانيين والغافلين بتضعيف الأخ الأقطش لهذا الحديث ! أنْ طار كلامه عليه كل مطار في عدة مواقع !
حتى لقَّبه بعضهم - لأجله - بـ ( الشيخ الـمُحَدِّث ) !!
ففي موقع ( ليالي الأُنْس )؟! وهو موقع يكفي من معناه اسمُه !
أفرد فيه الأخ: ( لحظات الأنس [ هكذا يسمي نفسه ! ] ) موضوعا خاصًا بعنوان:
_(__لا يصح حديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مات مسمومًا )_ _!_
قال في ديباجته:



> لا يصح أن النبي أكل أو وضع في فمه الشريف السم يوم خيبر وكان السبب في موته صلى الله عليه وسلم
> فالحديث ضعيف الأسانيد ومخالف للقرآن الكريم و للأحاديث الصحيحة
> يقول الشيخ المحدث أحمد الأقطش ما نصه : .....


فهنيئًا لأخينا الأقطش بهذا الإطراء من : ( ليالي الأُنْس والفرفشة ! ) ( ابتسامة ).

وسؤال أخير لأخينا الأقطش: رأيتُ صورتك في ذلك المنتدى الذي أنت فيه ( مستشار فخري ! ) على هذا الرابط:
_ملتقى الأدباء والمبدعين العرب !_
وظاهر من تلك الصورة: أنك حليق اللحية التي جمَّل الله بها الرجال فأوجبها عليهم !
فاسمح لي أن أسألك نفس السؤال الذي سأله من قبل : أبو الفيض الغماري لتقي الدين الهلالي فقال له لـمَّا رآه حليقًا - وقد ترك التقي لحيته بعد ذلك - : ( كيف يتفق حلق اللحية مع أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإعفائها وزعْمِك العمل بالسنة والدعوة إليها؟ ).
وأخشى أن يكون الردُّ: هو إنشاء موضوع جديد فيه تضعييف لجميع الأحاديث الواردة في النهي عن ترك اللحية ! لكونها تخالف العقل والذوق في مواكبة العصرية والمدنية !
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.

----------


## أشجعي

كلام التميمي والسناري كلام ماتع,
بارك الله بكما وبعلمكما

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> وأخشى أن يكون الردُّ: هو إنشاء موضوع جديد فيه تضعييف لجميع الأحاديث الواردة في النهي عن ترك اللحية !


الصواب: ( ... في النهي عن حلق اللحية ).

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

الأخ أبو مظفر السناري حفظك الله 
هل تعلم  من هو لحظات الأنس في  مو قع  ليالي الأنس  إنه  صديقى وقد  نسخ الموضوع من هنا 
 وأما قول الشيخ المحدث فالقائل هو أنا  وكنت معتقدا  أنه من العلماء المحدثين - مع أني لا أعرفه سوى من  كتاباته-
وقد حذف الأخوة هنا كلمة (الشيخ المحدث) 
وقد حذفت أيضا من ذلك الموقع  

قد يكون ليس هو صاحب الصورة الحليق صاحبها 
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> الأخ أبو مظفر السناري حفظك الله 
> هل تعلم من هو لحظات الأنس في موقع ليالي الأنس إنه صديقى وقد نسخ الموضوع من هنا



 أما كونه نسخ الموضوع من هنا : فليس بظاهر! لأنه نصَّ على كونه نسخه من موقع ( ملتقى أهل الحديث ). فانظر كلام صاحبك هناك ؟!
وأما كونه صديقك : فماذا في هذا ؟! والنصحية تقتضيك أن تجعله يقوم بالنصيحة بين أصحابه هناك في ( ليالي الأنس ) ! ففيه من المخالفات الشرعية ما فيه ! أو يترك تلك الليالي إلى غيرها !



> وأما قول الشيخ المحدث فالقائل هو أنا وكنت معتقدا أنه من العلماء المحدثين - مع أني لا أعرفه سوى من كتاباته-



صاحبك يقول أنه نقل الكلام من ( ملتقى أهل الحديث ) ! وأنت تقول أنه نسخ الكلام من موضوعك هنا ! وقولك هو الأقرب للتصديق؛ لكوننا نعرفك دونه !



> وقد حذف الأخوه هنا كلمة (الشيخ المحدث)



وخيرًا فعلوا !
وينبغي عليك التأني في إطلاق تلك الألقاب ! لا سيما فيمن لا تعرفهم كما تقول ! 



> قد يكون ليس هو صاحب الصورة الحليق صاحبها



لعلك تسأله في هذا ؟!
وإن كان الظاهر عندي: أنها له إن شاء الله.

----------


## السكران التميمي

أحسن الله إلى الجميع ووفقكم وسددكم آمين.. فقد أجدتم وأفدتم وأتقنتم.. لا فض الله أفواهكم.. ولا شوى بالنار أناملكم.

وبالنسبة لمغازي موسى بن عقبة أخي الفاضل أبا عبد الله.. فهي المطبوعة باعتناء الفاضل (محمد باقشيش أو مالك) جمعاً ودراسة وتخريجاً.. طبع جامعة ابن زهر.. كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بأغادير.. سلسلة الأطروحات والرسائل..1994م

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم .. أضيف إلى ما تقدم به الإخوة الأفاضل الكرام تعقيبا لعله يفيد من يريدون الرد على هذه الشبهة، يسلكون في ذلك جادة أهل العلم بعيدا عن هذا العبث في المرويات ونصوص السنة!
فأقول وبالله المستعان إن كون مرض موت النبي عليه السلام له تعلق بذلك السم لا يتعارض مع كون الله تعالى قد عصمه من الناس، وبيان ذلك فيما يلي:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الذي يظهر أن السم لم يكن وحده سبب مرض موت النبي عليه السلام. وصحيح أنه قد قضى الله أن يصيبه ذلك السم بالمرض والألم الذي ما فارقه عليه السلام حتى وافته المنية في فراشه بعد بضع سنوات! ولكن هل جرت عادة البشر على اعتبار أن الإنسان يكون قد مات مسموما، عندما يأتي أجله في مرض موته على فراشه بعد ثلاث سنوات أو يزيد من تناوله للسم؟؟ ما سمعنا بهذا أبدا! ومع هذا فقد اقتضت مشيئة الرب جل وعلا أن يبتلي نبيه بمرض بسبب هذا السم، ظل يؤلمه حتى جاء أجله فلعله قد جعله الله حينئذ من جملة أسباب مرض موته صلى الله عليه وسلم.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عصمة الله تعالى للنبي عليه السلام من الناس لا تدخل فيها العصمة من إيذائهم إياه بجرح أو بمرض أو بسحر أو نحو ذلك.. ولو أطلقنا هذا الفهم لتلك العصمة لأسقطنا به شطرا عظيما من نصوص السنة التي لا مطعن فيها بحال من الأحوال! فالصواب أن يقال إنه عليه السلام أوذي بتلك الأشياء جميعا ووجد ألمها وعناءها ولكنها لم تقتله بأبي هو وأمي، ولم يزل معصوما من القتل على أيدي الماكرين حتى جاء أمر الله، فما جاءه عليه السلام إلا وهو على فراشه من بعد أن أكمل بلاغ الوحي وأتمه كما أمره ربه، مصداقا لما في قوله تعالى: ((يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ وَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ)) [المائدة : 67] 
فعلى التسليم بأن السم كان السبب الأساس في مرض موته عليه السلام، فإن الله عصمه من الموت على أثره من قبل أن يتم بلاغ الرسالة، فما لحق به أثر السم وتمكن منه إلا من بعد أن اكتمل الوحي وانقضت مهمته الشريفة صلى الله عليه وسلم، وآن أوان فراقه! وهذا مؤداه تأكيد معنى العصمة لمن تأمل، فقد أوذي عليه السلام مرارا خلال زمن الرسالة، وتعرض لمكائد شتى، ولكنه لم يمت بأمر الله تعالى إلا بعد إتمام مهمة البلاغ، حتى مع كونه قد تشبع جسده الشريف بسمّ أكله فظل يؤذيه لسنوات من بعدها!
قال أبو الفداء بن كثير رحمه الله:
"ومن عصمة الله لرسوله حفظه له من أهل مكة وصناديدها وحسادها ومعانديها ومترفيها مع شدة العداوة والبغضة ونصب المحاربة له ليلا ونهارا بما يخلقه الله من الأسباب العظيمة بقدرته وحكمته العظيمة فصانه في ابتداء الرسالة بعمه أبي طالب إذ كان رئيسا مطاعا كبيرا في قريش وخلق الله في قلبه محبة طبيعية لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا شرعية ولو كان أسلم لاجترأ عليه كفارها وكبارها ولكن لما كان بينه وبينهم قدر مشترك في الكفر هابوه واحترموه فلما مات عمه أبو طالب نال منه المشركون أذى يسيرا ثم قيض الله له الأنصار فبايعوه على الإسلام وعلى أن يتحول إلى دارهم وهي المدينة فلما صار إليها منعوه من الأحمر والأسود وكلما هم أحد من المشركين وأهل الكتاب بسوء كاده الله ورد كيده عليه كما كاده اليهود بالسحر فحماه الله منهم وأنزل عليه سورتي المعوذتين دواء لذلك الداء ولما سمه اليهود في ذراع تلك الشاة بخيبر أعلمه الله به وحماه منه ولهذا أشباه كثيرة جدا يطول ذكرها فمن ذلك ما ذكره المفسرون عند هذه الآية الكريمة" اهـ.
فعصمة الله تعالى له من كيد من أرادوا قتله بالسم لا تعني عصمته من أن يجد أثر ذلك السم في جسده في العاجل أو الآجل، ولا تعني امتناع أن يتسبب ذلك السم في مرض موته عليه السلام حين يأتي أجله بعدها بسنوات. وكذا فحماية الله له من كيد من سحروا له لا تعني عصمته من أن يمرض بسبب ذلك السحر أو يتأذى منه.. 
فالحاصل أن الذي يدعي تعارض الأحاديث الواردة في سم النبي عليه السلام مع هذا النص القرءاني في عصمته من الناس = إنما أُتي من قبل جهله بحقيقة تلك العصمة ومناطها، وقد تبين أنه لا تعارض ولله الحمد، والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

السلام عليكم

انا معترض على تعليل رواية البخاري المعلقة

1 - فعن تعارض الوصل والارسال

فالراجح الوصل قال الخطيب البغدادي : " هذا القول هو الصحيح عندنا " الكفاية ص411

2 - وعن تفرد عنبسة وهو صدوق عند ابن حجر
فتفرده حسن ,
قال ابن حجر :  (رواية الصدوق الذي لم يوصف بتمام الضبط والإتقان، هو الحسن لذاته)
 النكت (1\407)
*ملحوظة : صدوق عند ابن حجر , مختلفة عن صدوق عند غيره

3 -  وعن تدليس الزهري
"فقد اتفق العلماء على قبول عنعنته" ,
جزم بذلك العلائي في جامع التحصيل ص 109 , برهان الدين العجمي في "التبيين لاسماء المدلسين" (86)
 و( عن و قال ) شئ واحد بها ترد الرواية وبها تقبل كما قال الالباني

4- أما عن رواية عروة عن عائشة
فهي صحيحة وعلى شرط الشيخين ,

ويااخي لو كلفت نفسك وقرأت اي كتاب من كتب المصطلح البسيطة كتيسير المصطلح للطحان , لوفرت على نفسك عناء الجدال

بالمناسبة الحديث له طرق كثيرة

وصححه ابن حزم في المحلى (11\25) حيث قال انه لم يدخل في كتابه الا الصحيح
وسكت عنه ابو داود , وما سكت عنه فهو عنده صحيح او حسن ومايقاربه
وقال الالباني في صحيح ابي داود 4512 : حسن صحيح , صحيح الجامع : 7929

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا بعلمكم جميعا 

احسنت بالرد ابو الفداء بارك الله فيك شيخنا
وأجزل الله لك المثوبة ابو المظفر السنارى 
وجزاك الله خيرا شيخنا السكران التميمى فردك مقنع
ورد الاخوة (السنارى غاية فى الروعة )
والاخ المشرف لافض الله فوك جزيت خيرا

فلا ادرى فمنذ تتبعى لمسائل للفاضل احمد الاقطش 

فوجدته يتتبع احاديث لم يضعفها جل من العلماء 

فعلى سبيل المثال حديث الجساسة وغيرها من الاحاديث

فالرجل ليس على الجادة 

ينبغى لمن ينقل عنه ان يتتبع حاله بارك الله فيكم

وقولنا كما قال الامام احمد رحمه الله (لاتقل قولا ليس لك فيه امام )

فلا ادرى عن صحة ذلك بارك الله فيكم

وحفظ الله الجميع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142227

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*هل مات الرسول بأثر السُّم؟**خالد عبد المنعم الرفاعي*


*
0*

*السؤال*:قرأت أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم استشهد متأثراً بالسُّمِّ الذي دسته له المرأة اليهودية، وهذا ما أثار دهشتي ودهشة الجميع، فعلى حد علمي أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد مات بعد أن مرض وأصابته الحمى، فأرجو التوضيح.

*الإجابة*:الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، أما بعد:

فقد ثبت في "الصحيحين" عن أنس: "أن امرأة يهودية أتت رسول الله بشاة مسمومة؛ فأكل منها؛ فجيء بها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألها عن ذلك، فقالت: أردت لأقتلك، قال: "ما كان الله ليُسَلِّطَكِ على ذاك"، قالوا: ألا نقتلها؟ قال: "لا"، قال: فما زلت أعرفها في لَهَوَات رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم".

وروى البخاري عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: "كان النبي يقول في مرضه الذي مات فيه: "يا عائشة، ما أزال أجد أَلَمَ الطعام الذي أكلت بخيبر، فهذا أوان وجدت انقطاع أَبْهُرِي من ذلك السُّم".

وروى ابْنُ السُّنِّيِّ وأبو نُعَيْمِ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ما زالت أَكْلَةُ خَيْبَرِ تعاودني في كل عام، حتى كان هذا أوان قطع أَبْهُرِي" (وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع).

واللَّهَوَاتُ: جمع لَهَاة، وهي اللحمة المُعَلَّقَةُ في أصل الحَنَك، ومراد أنس أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يَعْتَرِيَهُ المرض من تلك الأكلَةِ أحياناً، وهو موافق لقوله في حديث عائشة: "ما أزال أجد أَلَمَ الطعام".

ووقع في "مغازي" موسى بن عقبة عن الزهري مُرسَلاً: "ما زلت أجد من الأَكْلَةِ التي أكلت بخيبر عِداداً حتى كان هذا أوان انقطاع أبهري".

"ويُحْتَمَلُ أن يكون أنس أراد أنه يُعْرَف ذلك في اللَّهَوَاتِ بتغَيُّر لونِها أو بنُتُوءٍ فيها أو تَحْفِيْر". كذا في الفتح مختصراً، وقال النووي: "كأنه بقي للسُّمِّ علامة وأثر من سواد أو غيره... وفيه بيان عصمته صلى الله عليه وسلم من الناس كلهم، كما قال الله: {وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ} [المائدة:67]، وهي معجزة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سلامته من السُّم المهلك لغيره، وفي إعلام الله تعالى له بأنها مسمومة، وكلام عضو منه له، فقد جاء في غير مسلم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الذِّرَاعَ تُخبِرُني أنها مسمومة"، فتوفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شهيداً.

يقول الزرقاني في "شرح المواهب اللدنية": "ومن المعجزة أنه لم يؤثر فيه في وقته، لأنهم قالوا: "إن كان نبياً لم يضره، وإن كان مَلِكاً استرحنا منه"، فلما لم يُؤثِّر فيه تيقَّنوا نبوته حتى قيل: إن اليهودية أسلمت، ثم نقض عليه بعد ثلاث سنوات لإكرامه بالشهادة.

ومما سبق يُعْلَمُ أن الحُمَّى التي أصابته صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل موته كانت من أثر السُّم الذي تناوله بخيبر، فلم يضره ذلك السُّم طول حياته، ولم يؤثر عليه في ذلك الوقت -غير ما أثر بلَهَوَاتِهِ وغير ما كان يعاوده منه في أوقات- فقاد الجيوش بعد ذلك ودخل المعارك الكبرى وانتصر فيها، وفاوض الأعداء، واستقبل الوفود، ومارس حياته العادية، حتى وافاه الأجل المحتوم بصورة طبيعية، فأحدث الله تعالى ضرر ذلك السُّم في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فتوفي بسببه، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرضه الذي توفي فيه: "مَا زِلْتُ أَجِدُ مِنَ الأَكْلَةِ الَّتِى أَكَلْت بِخَيْبَر فهذا أَوَان قَطَعَتْ أَبْهَرِى".

فجمع الله لنبيِّهِ بين النبوة والشهادة؛ مبالغةً في الترفيع والكرامة، وعلو المنزلة عند الله تعالى، ولينال مَقَام الشهداء مع مَقَام النبوة؛ ولذلك كان ابن مسعود والزهريُّ وغيرهما يرون أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم مات شهيداً من ذلك السُّم، والله أعلم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*السؤال الأول من الفتوى رقم ( 19042 )


س1: هناك شك عند البعض أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد يكون مات

(الجزء رقم : 26، الصفحة رقم: 37)




مسمومًا، أو من أثر السم الذي قدمته له اليهودية ، فهل هذا صحيح؟ أرجوكم إفادتي بموضوع عن موته صلى الله عليه وسلم.


ج1 : ثبت عند أهل العلم بأيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأحواله وسيره، أنه أكل من شاة مسمومة لامرأة من يهود خيبر ، ثم نطقت الذراع وأخبرت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنها مسمومة، فامتنع من الاستمرار في أكلها، ولما كان في المرض الذي مات فيه كان يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام:  يا عائشة : ما أزال أجد ألم الطعام الذي أكلت بخيبر فهذا أوان وجدت انقطاع أبْهَري من ذلك السم  رواه البخـاري في (صحيحه) ، فلا وجه للتشكيك في تأثير ذلك السم في جسده صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ثبوته في الصحيح وغيره.


وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.


اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء*

----------


## حمووود

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله على التوضيح 
كنت باكتفي بسياق الموضوع في البدايه وحتى لاتداخل المشاركات فيحصل لي لبس بينها 
ولكن الله هداني فاكملت قراءة المشاركات بالاضافه الى الراوابط فالحمد لله زال ماكنت اظنه صحيحاً في بعد انتهائي من قراءة الموضوع الاصلي

----------

